# What personality type are you most attracted to and why?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

*Be sure to click on the second link for each to learn about that personality type and dating!
*
 
*ISTJ - The Duty Fulfiller*

Serious and quiet, interested in security and peaceful living. Extremely thorough, responsible, and dependable. Well-developed powers of concentration. Usually interested in supporting and promoting traditions and establishments. Well-organized and hard working, they work steadily towards identified goals. They can usually accomplish any task once they have set their mind to it. 
Click  here  for a detailed description of ISTJ.

*http://www.16personalities.com/istj-relationships-dating*

*ISTP - The Mechanic*

Quiet and reserved, interested in how and why things work. Excellent skills with mechanical things. Risk-takers who they live for the moment. Usually interested in and talented at extreme sports. Uncomplicated in their desires. Loyal to their peers and to their internal value systems, but not overly concerned with respecting laws and rules if they get in the way of getting something done. Detached and analytical, they excel at finding solutions to practical problems. 
Click  here  for a detailed description of ISTP.


*http://www.16personalities.com/istp-relationships-dating*
*
ISFJ - The Nurturer*

Quiet, kind, and conscientious. Can be depended on to follow through. Usually puts the needs of others above their own needs. Stable and practical, they value security and traditions. Well-developed sense of space and function. Rich inner world of observations about people. Extremely perceptive of other's feelings. Interested in serving others. 
Click  here  for a detailed description of ISFJ.


*http://www.16personalities.com/isfj-relationships-dating

* *ISFP - The Artist*

Quiet, serious, sensitive and kind. Do not like conflict, and not likely to do things which may generate conflict. Loyal and faithful. Extremely well-developed senses, and aesthetic appreciation for beauty. Not interested in leading or controlling others. Flexible and open-minded. Likely to be original and creative. Enjoy the present moment. 
Click  here  for a detailed description of ISFP.


*http://www.16personalities.com/isfp-relationships-dating*
*
INFJ - The Protector*

Quietly forceful, original, and sensitive. Tend to stick to things until they are done. Extremely intuitive about people, and concerned for their feelings. Well-developed value systems which they strictly adhere to. Well-respected for their perserverence in doing the right thing. Likely to be individualistic, rather than leading or following. 
Click  here  for a detailed description of INFJ.


*http://www.16personalities.com/infj-relationships-dating*
*
INFP - The Idealist*

Quiet, reflective, and idealistic. Interested in serving humanity. Well-developed value system, which they strive to live in accordance with. Extremely loyal. Adaptable and laid-back unless a strongly-held value is threatened. Usually talented writers. Mentally quick, and able to see possibilities. Interested in understanding and helping people. 
Click  here  for a detailed description of INFP. 

*http://www.16personalities.com/infp-relationships-dating

INTJ - The Scientist*

Independent, original, analytical, and determined. Have an exceptional ability to turn theories into solid plans of action. Highly value knowledge, competence, and structure. Driven to derive meaning from their visions. Long-range thinkers. Have very high standards for their performance, and the performance of others. Natural leaders, but will follow if they trust existing leaders. 
Click  here  for a detailed description of INTJ.


*http://www.16personalities.com/intj-relationships-dating*
*
INTP - The Thinker*

Logical, original, creative thinkers. Can become very excited about theories and ideas. Exceptionally capable and driven to turn theories into clear understandings. Highly value knowledge, competence and logic. Quiet and reserved, hard to get to know well. Individualistic, having no interest in leading or following others. 
Click  here  for a detailed description of INTP.


*http://www.16personalities.com/intp-relationships-dating*


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

*ESTP - The Doer*

Friendly, adaptable, action-oriented. "Doers" who are focused on immediate results. Living in the here-and-now, they're risk-takers who live fast-paced lifestyles. Impatient with long explanations. Extremely loyal to their peers, but not usually respectful of laws and rules if they get in the way of getting things done. Great people skills. 
Click  here  for a detailed description of ESTP.


*http://www.16personalities.com/estp-relationships-dating

* *ESTJ - The Guardian*

Practical, traditional, and organized. Likely to be athletic. Not interested in theory or abstraction unless they see the practical application. Have clear visions of the way things should be. Loyal and hard-working. Like to be in charge. Exceptionally capable in organizing and running activities. "Good citizens" who value security and peaceful living. 
Click  here  for a detailed description of ESTJ.


*http://www.16personalities.com/estj-relationships-dating*

*ESFP - The Performer*

People-oriented and fun-loving, they make things more fun for others by their enjoyment. Living for the moment, they love new experiences. They dislike theory and impersonal analysis. Interested in serving others. Likely to be the center of attention in social situations. Well-developed common sense and practical ability. 
Click  here  for a detailed description of ESFP.


*http://www.16personalities.com/esfp-relationships-dating

* *ESFJ - The Caregiver*

Warm-hearted, popular, and conscientious. Tend to put the needs of others over their own needs. Feel strong sense of responsibility and duty. Value traditions and security. Interested in serving others. Need positive reinforcement to feel good about themselves. Well-developed sense of space and function. 
Click  here  for a detailed description of ESFJ.


*http://www.16personalities.com/esfj-relationships-dating*
*
ENFP - The Inspirer*

Enthusiastic, idealistic, and creative. Able to do almost anything that interests them. Great people skills. Need to live life in accordance with their inner values. Excited by new ideas, but bored with details. Open-minded and flexible, with a broad range of interests and abilities. 
Click  here  for a detailed description of ENFP.


*http://www.16personalities.com/enfp-relationships-dating*
*
ENFJ - The Giver*

Popular and sensitive, with outstanding people skills. Externally focused, with real concern for how others think and feel. Usually dislike being alone. They see everything from the human angle, and dislike impersonal analysis. Very effective at managing people issues, and leading group discussions. Interested in serving others, and probably place the needs of others over their own needs. 
Click  here  for a detailed description of ENFJ.


*http://www.16personalities.com/enfj-relationships-dating*
*
ENTP - The Visionary*

Creative, resourceful, and intellectually quick. Good at a broad range of things. Enjoy debating issues, and may be into "one-up-manship". They get very excited about new ideas and projects, but may neglect the more routine aspects of life. Generally outspoken and assertive. They enjoy people and are stimulating company. Excellent ability to understand concepts and apply logic to find solutions. 
Click  here  for a detailed description of ENTP.


*http://www.16personalities.com/entp-relationships-dating* 
*
ENTJ - The Executive*

Assertive and outspoken - they are driven to lead. Excellent ability to understand difficult organizational problems and create solid solutions. Intelligent and well-informed, they usually excel at public speaking. They value knowledge and competence, and usually have little patience with inefficiency or disorganization.


*http://www.16personalities.com/entj-relationships-dating*


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I feel as if I've seeen this poll before. anyway INXX


----------



## Trigo (Aug 3, 2012)

First time I've ever needed a user guide to vote on a poll :blank


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

So you're definitely doing research into relationships.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

ISFP, INFJ and INFP does sound pretty great. i'm very much an INFP myself. these descriptions feel very stereotyping though, not the best really. it's true about me romanticizing relationships (and not actually pursuing them) though (that mixed with my typical Enneagram-type-4-extreme-clinginess = not good), and being idealistic.


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

ESFP - The Performer or ENFP - The Inspirer, I guess. I'm ISTJ myself, opposites attract.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Where is the "No freaking clue" option?


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

IXFX


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Which one of those personalities has bigger tits?


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

ENTP because they are sweet and cool at the same time


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

The Coolest said:


> Where is the "No freaking clue" option?


Try reading my guide in the first post.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I generally prefer the intuitives, our cognitive preferences allows me to flow in conversation more naturally. I haven't dated an intuitive before though...I'm just presuming based off of what I see on the internet.

I love how INTPs and INFJs tend to express themselves, but I'm really curious to get some idea of how ENTJ women behave. There are very few examples of the ENTJ female on youtube. The ENFP has also peaked my interest, they seem to be brilliant (from my samples) but retain the outward behavior of me as a child, which to me, represents a level of strength.

I feel the INFP, INTP, & INFJ are among the most articulate types and I can really appreciate that, so for now it's somewhere within that range with the ENTJ & ENFP peaking my interest and possibly being types that take priority.



arnie said:


> Try reading my guide in the first post.


Too late!...now I know all there is to know about MBTI lol (not really)


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

INFP mainly, because that's what I am as well. ISJF would be nice, but it sounds like they're putting their own needs too far down in their priorities, which ironically makes them a bit of a burden, since they often forget to take care of themselves when caring for others. ESFJ would be nice, as long as she wasn't too needy of social interaction, because my introversion would probably be a problem for her in that case. ISFP, INTP and ENTP also sound like interesting people.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I like EN_P or IN_P or INF_ or ENF_

*I don't like any of the S types since I'm an intuitive person*. And of course *TJ types* since I gather they are not very well-rounded in emotion or tact/too cold.

I'm personally an INFP, so an ENFP or ENFJ sounds attractive.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Dont care for personalities, I care more of what she looks like.

Im Out.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

I think I'd be most compatible with an ESFP or an ESFJ. I am an ISFJ myself. The "S" trait seems to be really important to me.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Rich91 said:


> Dont care for personalities, I care more of what she looks like.
> 
> Im Out.


Ironic.

A quiet and cute artsy girl is all I ask for.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Rich91 said:


> Dont care for personalities, I care more of what she looks like.
> 
> Im Out.


I think we've discovered your problem.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

euphoria04 said:


> I think we've discovered your problem.


Go ahead and explain then......


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

X*NT*X. Can't deal with F-types. I find them infinitely frustrating, even as friends. I can't relate to or even understand their way of thinking. It's judgmental and awful of me, but I find feelers super unappealing. Extroverted or introverted I don't care so much, perceiving or judging I don't care so much, but gotta be T.



Rich91 said:


> Dont care for personalities, I care more of what she looks like.
> 
> Im Out.


To take a line from Elad's book:


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I was a little taken back when I saw so much votes for extrovert but I can see why _some_ would prefer a more confident and assertive partner. I guess mines would be IXTX.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> X*NT[/B
> 
> To take a line from Elad's book:
> 
> ...


*

At least im honest

I think the whole personality thing is a bit ridiculous tbh.*


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Rich91 said:


> I think the whole personality thing is a bit ridiculous tbh.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Rich91 said:


> At least im honest
> 
> I think the whole personality thing is a bit ridiculous tbh.


I'm sorry, you're right. There's nothing appealing about somebody you get along with.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> I'm sorry, you're right. There's nothing appealing about somebody you get along with.


:lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't really get this to be honest, I guess I am an INFP? but sometimes I get INTP and once I got ISFP it seems more like I get 50/50 most of the time on the F/T part when I've done it, or close to. I don't seem to be very one type (except for I and p I guess, but actually I think I may have gotten E once too god damn it.)

Which type is logical, calm and kind of intelligent without being really full of themselves and claiming everyone else's opinions are stupid? lol.

I can't be with another guy who is more emotional than me all the time, it didn't work out last time. My mum can be very emotional sometimes and it's a bit wearing (I'm sorry to say), and I have moments myself I know so yeah. I need someone who can be like :blank you're being irrational.

Like this guy:






OK, now I'm just joking, but yeah.



> ISTP - The Mechanic
> 
> Quiet and reserved, interested in how and why things work. Excellent skills with mechanical things. Risk-takers who they live for the moment. Usually interested in and talented at extreme sports. *Uncomplicated in their desires. Loyal to their peers and to their internal value systems, but not overly concerned with respecting laws and rules if they get in the way of getting something done.* Detached and analytical, they excel at finding solutions to practical problems.


Sounds like true neutral/neutral good :lol


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I test somewhere between ISTJ and ISFJ. 

This 'thing' recommends partnering with ESFP and ESTP.

Allrighty.

Edit: Oh, am I supposed to figure this out for myself? Uhh, whatever - How about I meet the person, then we can take it from there.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I usually score an INTP. From experience, I think I am more likely to get under a FJ's skin.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Which personality type has the largest average penis size?


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't really get this to be honest, I guess I am an INFP? but sometimes I get INTP and once I got ISFP it seems more like I get 50/50 most of the time on the F/T part when I've done it, or close to. I don't seem to be very one type (except for I and p I guess, but actually I think I may have gotten E once too god damn it.)
> 
> Which type is logical, calm and kind of intelligent without being really full of themselves and claiming everyone else's opinions are stupid? lol.
> 
> ...


If you really want to know, you'll have to study the functions. I tested all kinds of sh**. From INFP to ISTJ but studying the functions I'm really an ISFJ.

Ontopic:
If I imagine my ideal girls personality, ESFP comes closest. Function wise ofcourse, not description wise. Descriptions are sh**.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I score Intp every single time on these tests. But generally I'm attracted to extroverted thinkers. So any of them with an E and a T together.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Took the test and I'm an INTP. Apparently I'm attracted to: ENTJ and ENFP


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Whatever type is the same as mine.

I couldn't figure out exactly what I am; several of the descriptions could have fit.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Mraow?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Girls with bad, stuck up attitudes that hate me. I like it.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

ENTJ! Because I am an ENTJ


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

INFP. I like artsy people, who have strong emotions and can defend in a debate. F is important, but doesn't matter if extroverted or introverted.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

The artist i say that because my <3 is artist and i love it


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I voted for INTJ.

I'm not romantically attracted to pushovers or people who cannot analyze.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm trying to hone in on my most likely best match. 

Oh goodness...that description of how ENFPs are in relationships makes it seems as though the type isn't a good match for me...I've heard that INTP and ENFPs tend to be great matches though.

but woah I completely neglected them ENFJs though. Time to do even more research :/ 

:/ I get too side tracked to just finish up my research on this MBTI stuff

I'm liking the stuff I'm learning about ENFJs as well so far.


----------



## Occasional Hope (Dec 9, 2012)

It was between three for me based on the descriptions and relationship information but I went for ENFP in the end (the other two being INFP and ISFP).

The description of ENFP seemed to demonstrate a lot of attributes that I feel are lacking in myself. I know that does not necessarily mean it would be a good match but I was nonetheless strongly drawn to this. I love to be around people with enthusiasm as it tends to rub off on me and I'd hope that someone with a mixture of good social skills and a drive for spontaneity would be able to drag me out of my comfort zone a bit more than I'm accustomed to.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

INFPs are so awesome, but that introverted feeling D:


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm only extremely attracted to people who are outgoing; I don't really do quiet types.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

This is too much, I just want a sexy girl.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Communication is huge for me, so I'm most attracted to types that seem to be suited to intuitively understand my style of communication (which is rare).

I'm not sure what functions have the largest impact on my communication style, but I'm confident that the two dominant functions play huge parts.. so types with either Ti or Ne as dominant functions may be most likely to attract me. Other types with dominating Intuition probably have a relatively good chance as well...

I really like dom introverted feelers, so I guess one could say I'm attracted to that, but I'm not sure if it's naturally compatible with me in terms of communicating.

So, I'm guessing the likelihood looks something like this:

*INTP*
*ENTP*
*INFJ*
ENFJ
*ISTP*
*INTJ
*ENTJ

I'm not sure how much Extroversion vs Introversion affects my reception, though I ordered my list assuming that I have a preference for introverts... I think that her personality beyond the types would be the next most important thing after communication compatibility. Her being individualistic/"free thinker" is very attractive as well (if founded in agreeable reason), and I think some types are more likely to be "individualistic" or non-traditionalist (for lack of a better word)

I'm still learning about this stuff though, so my guess is likely to change.

Edit: Maybe I should replace some of dom Fi with dom Te :con
Hmm. I wonder how well Te would communicate with my Ti and Ne.


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

Have no idea how accurate this mbti stuff is.
Accidentally clicked the wrong one anyway that is supposed to be my complement.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

INTP/INFP and ENTP/ENFP(based on people I've been in love with/infatuated with).


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

probably offline said:


> INTP/INFP and ENTP/ENFP(based on people I've been in love with/infatuated with).


No ENTJ love? D:


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> No ENTJ love? D:


I'm sure they are lovely, too.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

probably offline said:


> I'm sure they are lovely, too.


I have never heard an ENTJ be described as lovely.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

The complete opposite of me, for the most part, I think.

Wait I posted here before, lmao.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> I have never heard an ENTJ be described as lovely.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

probably offline said:


> INTP/INFP and ENTP/ENFP(based on people I've been in love with/infatuated with).


Damn, I'm INTP. Well I guess age difference would disqualify me, possibly among other things... :lol


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Peregrínus said:


> Damn, I'm INTP. Well I guess age difference would disqualify me, possibly among other things... :lol


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Peregrínus said:


> Damn, I'm INTP. Well I guess age difference would disqualify me, possibly among other things... :lol


So am I but....I think I know this ain't a good match.

I hear I pair well with ENTPs apparently they make me not be a lazy sack of ****. But whatever I put as much faith in this thing as I do horoscopes.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

probably offline said:


>


Lmao thanks haha made my day


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> So am I but....I think I know this ain't a good match.
> 
> I hear I pair well with ENTPs apparently they make me not be a lazy sack of ****. But whatever I put as much faith in this thing as I do horoscopes.


Haha true


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

Probably INFJ. I sort of feel like I can be a mix of different ones though.


----------

